
Facebook News is off to a rough start - joegahona
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/10/pretty-much-no-one-has-seen-facebook-news-yet-but-its-off-to-a-rough-start/
======
Fellshard
While the article could have spent its time going into specific critiques of
the sources Facebook chooses to include, citing a quote from a Verge article
and then listing a large assortment of tweets that are longer than the rest of
the editorial content hardly counts as a decent article. Are there other
sources that cover this topic more robustly?

~~~
joegahona
[https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/10/newsonomics-will-
facebooks...](https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/10/newsonomics-will-facebooks-
new-news-tab-be-a-milestone-or-millstone/)

------
schnevets
Between this and the slow-selling Facebook Portal, I can only assume the
C-Suite doesn't realize the problematic images the brand now evokes.

------
jakelazaroff
I don't think Facebook understands what "news" is.

Mark Zuckerberg is quoted as saying "Part of having this be a trusted source
is that it needs to have a diversity of views in there, so I think you want to
have content that represents different perspectives." If "diversity of views"
means "covering a wide range of people and topics", sure. But Breitbart isn't
doing that — they're covering mainstream politics from a far-right perspective
with sensational and often false articles.

No one objectively reads Breitbart and thinks it's in the same league as the
New York Times or the Wall Street Journal. Facebook is basically eroding our
political discourse in order to kowtow to a vocal minority of conservative
users and talking heads.

